# Paw pads question



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive recently noticed my 12 month pup Dexter has a major issue with me or anyone touching his paws. We used to play with them all the time when he was younger to get him used to things like nail trims and preparing for the CGC grooming part.
He used to be fine and accept it. Recently hes been getting defensive and gently mouthing if i try to touch them. Ive noticed that the pads of the paw seem a bit dry, maybe evev cracked if he would let me look at them long enough. This paw defensive thing never existed until the snow hit. Im hopeing maybe it has something to do with the salt on the roads, and not some teenage behavior thing. Is there anything i can put on his paws to help with the dryness, protect from the salt?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd be tempted to start wiping his paws if not washing them when he came in from a walk on salty sidewalks. The salt isn't good for the pads, nor the pup if he licks it off to clean them himself. There is a paw wax called mushers secret but you're going to have to be able to handle the paws to put it on.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

there are all kinds of products out there for protecting against cold, road salt, etc. you can even use vaseline as long as you can get it on him. just keep handling his paws, when he is relaxing at night in a calm state start massaging them etc., maybe even give him treats while your doing it. or give him a bully stick to keep him busy then try massaging his feet while he's chewing it.









debbie


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you, I was wondering about Vaseline and if it would be safe or not. He dose let me play with his paws if he has a toy or something to chew on or if i have "super treats". I didn't want to keep playing with his paws if they hurt, and hes in any pain. Im going to either try the vaseline or maybe I'll just pick up the good stuff from the petstore. Hopefully he will okay with paw touching after that. I did take him to a groomer for the last two nail trims (those dreaded black nails), I wonder if maybe that ended up being a bad experience for him? They told me ha was wonderful and just sat there for the trim, but I really wonder. Again thank you for the advice, def going to be wiping those paws off after these winter walks from now on.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well hopefully he didn't have a bad experience at the groomer, but one never knows, what goes on behind closed doors.









debbie


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

its definately the salt on the sidewalks/roads. And sometimes they just use a ice melt that is usually some kind of chemicals to melt the ice. My older boy has the same problems. Just wipe them off when you come in or put a protectant on them


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebwell hopefully he didn't have a bad experience at the groomer, but one never knows, what goes on behind closed doors.


I'm sorry, but as a groomer, I'm offended by this. FWIW I've had more dogs than I can count behave for me that wouldn't let their own owners groom them or clip their nails at home, and I am not mean in any way to them. Some dogs are just instinctually very touchy about their feet.

To the OP, I would work on desensitizing the dog to having his feet handled. Start with just stroking the top of the foot, reward/praise, when he is fine with that go a step up to from there and reward/praise and so on and so forth until you can handle the feet without any resistance.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I think its the salt, we also picked up Paw protector wax today so that should help out alot. The DH(2be) helped put it on and make it a fun thing for Dexter. When the pads are heeled then we can see if we need to work on the desensitizing paw touch. I don't think it was anything to do with the groomers, I think i just get overly protective and paranoid when my dog is being handled by other people and I am not there. Thank you everyone for all the advice


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

no offense to the groomer here, and i am sure most groomers are very humane, but i have seen a few that aren't so. as with anything there can be a few bad apples









debbie


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I understand, and I agree there are some bad apples. I didn't mean to get pissy, but myself and many groomers I know have had experiences with both customers and vets blaming us for things we have no control over, I guess it's just tiring hearing horror "the groomer did it" stories.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i can certainly see your side of it. and i can imagine it does get old!

if i hadn't witnessed one or two of these bad apples, i would never have any "groomer did it stories"

as i said i am sure 98% of groomers get into the occupation because they love animals in the first place and are very concious of the work and the pet.

debbie


----------

